# My Specialized Tarmac SL2 - 56cm @ 12.8 lb



## b3nault (May 28, 2008)

Hi.

I am new here and excited to meet some new people and enjoy the site to its fullest!

Here is my bike:

Specialized Tarmac SL2 - 56cm

- Groupset: Sram Red
- Handlebar: Zipp SL
- Wheelset: Roval Alpiniste SL Carbon
- Tires: Tufo Elite Jet
- Watercage: Tune 'Wassertrager'
- Skewers: Tune Skyline (not pictured)
- Pedals: Speedplay X2

Bike weight: 12.8 lbs

I am 5'11 @ 120 lbs

Bike/Rider total weight: 132 lbs


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

I just ordered that same frame/fork "module" in a 56 also. I plan to have mine weigh only 180g heavier though with the American Classic Mag 300 clinchers...

I'm jealous... I'm waiting, you are riding... :-o


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

That's a nice looking bike but, at 5'11 and 120 lbs I would say you are either anorexic or, you have a unusually thin frame. In any event, that's a dangerously low weight.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

rnhood said:


> That's a nice looking bike but, at 5'11 and 120 lbs I would say you are either anorexic or, you have a unusually thin frame. In any event, that's a dangerously low weight.


+1. Holy crap......I am 6'1 and 184lbs and most "Normal" people think I am thin. I can't event imagine what I would look like at 160 lbs much less like 130-135. Are you a woman? That might make it a little easier to swallow.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

ugh even a woman that is 5'11" at 120lbs is rediculously skinny. my 5'4" fiance is 120.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

5'11" 170 pounds and people tell me I am too thin. wow. I love the bike though, If I had the cash I would pick one up.


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

5'11 120 pounds!!!??? You're fat I am 5'10 102 pounds, my BMI is 89% placing me in the top ten percent of bioligical perfection. Jesus!!!


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*How much?*



CactusJackSlade said:


> I just ordered that same frame/fork "module" in a 56 also. I plan to have mine weigh only 180g heavier though with the American Classic Mag 300 clinchers...
> 
> I'm jealous... I'm waiting, you are riding... :-o


How much is that frame/fork??


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

At only 120 pounds, you shave a few more grams by going with Speedplay X-1's, since they have a 180 rider weight limit.


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't sweat the nay-sayers, 5'10" and 127 here.

Beautiful bike! How do you like the Tofus?


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Dolamite said:


> How much is that frame/fork??


The "module" is:


Frame
Fork
Cool integrated headset and carbon spacer/reducer
Seatpost with gel "zert"
Specialized proprietery crankset (it's a pretty good one so I'm told, stiffer and lighter than DA ?)

I should have weighed the "module" before I added components. Right off after my first ride I am totally impressd with the verticle compliance and the BB stiffness! Also the headtube/fork is awesome, point and shoot precision on downhills.

Oh, the cost, $3300 retail for the Module, I got mine 4less because I'm in the industry  

Like I said, so far I'm impressed, make that VERY impressed, even though you could probably build a lighter bike... but it'd probably be a noodle...

Mine built up to 13.8lbs without going totally hog wild...

CJS


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

tod said:


> Don't sweat the nay-sayers, 5'10" and 127 here.
> 
> Beautiful bike! How do you like the Tofus?


damn dude. that's gross. eat an extra burger every once in a while.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

6'3" and 188 which makes me a Goliath in cycling, but a thinner guy in public. 

My lightest was 160 and bones were showing in a significant way. I could maybe shed 10 pounds, but that would be sacrifices for what? To suck less? 

While a PowerTap costs some bucks, it actually saves me some money cause even though I can hang on most any group ride I look at my numbers and then the pro numbers and just get bummed and realize actual utility gain goes down significantly after a certain point. Still, bike stuff is fun.


----------



## b3nault (May 28, 2008)

tod said:


> Don't sweat the nay-sayers, 5'10" and 127 here.
> 
> Beautiful bike! How do you like the Tofus?


I love being skinny, even though it is nearly impossible to add pounds if I wanted to.

The tufos are awesome. I can never go back to anything else!


----------



## b3nault (May 28, 2008)

I have been super skinny all my life.

It doesn't matter if I eat a pizza and Mcdonalds everyday, the wait does not go on.

I just have an absurdly high metabolism and a tiny frame.

Makes great for climbing those hills though!


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

b3nault said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am new here and excited to meet some new people and enjoy the site to its fullest!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I test rode pretty much that exact same bicycle yesterday. It was a 52. The bike shop said it weighed about fourteen pounds. To put it short, I was mightily impressed. The bike handled like a scalpel. It gave the impression of being extremely rigid and unforgiving yet it seemed to float over bumps. Mama Mia.


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

superflychief said:


> damn dude. that's gross. eat an extra burger every once in a while.


Doesn't matter. The only time my weight varies more than +/- two pounds is if I'm sick. After my divorce, I went on a huge weight lifting regime and got up to 136 (massive bulk up ). That was with protein shakes, massive calories, workouts, etc. But, as soon as I got over that little phase, I went right back to the same poundage.

Everyone said that I would gain weight when I hit 25, then 30, then 35, etc. At 42, I don't hear it anymore. This is me. I actually love it. I was blessed with incredible genetics - low bp, low heartrate, low cholesterol, high metabolism. Heck, all four of my GRANDPARENTS are still alive.


----------



## b3nault (May 28, 2008)

*Specialized Tarmac SL2 - 56cm @ 12.7 lb - UPDATED PICS*

Got some updated pics. I got a longer stem on it finally. That shortie stem was scary to ride downhill! :shock: 

Specialized Tarmac SL2 - 56cm @ 12.70 lbs

- Groupset: Sram Red 
- Handlebar: Zipp SL 
- Seatpost: S-works chopped/zertz removed
- Wheelset: Roval Alpiniste SL Carbon 
- Tires: Tufo Elite Jet <160 g
- Watercage: Tune 'Wassertrager' 
- Skewers: Tune Skyline
- Pedals: Speedplay X2 
- Stem: Extralite OC 90 mm


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet ride. I like it. 

You think Specialized would make me a set of those wheels with all white spokes? It looks good with a few white spokes, but all white would be hot. 

To quote another RBRer, "Black is the fastest color for bicycles, but white is even faster."


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn you must be thin, at your weight you dont even need that light of a bike. I'm at 5'11 168lbs and im pretty thin or you must have some thin weak bones HAha.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i saw this in gold the other day... beautiful. sweet bike buddy!


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

That is one sharp ride you got there. BTW I am 5 10" and 143 lbs I love it


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

My next road bike will be a carbon Specialized or a custom ti depending on how the Specialized will ride. The company has been good to me, and I can also get a good price on one. Very nice looking. How joepro looking do I have to be or will "fred" work? Heck dress like a fred since i weigh 134.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Very Nice!*

How do you llike that S-works crank set? I just ordered one for my 09 roubaix frame. Will build from roubaix I have now with ultegra. I have heard its the S***.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

... and to think i thought sub-13 with pedals was an urban legend!


----------

